# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  SONY KV-21M3D TRINITRON

## sv9gph

Μια μικρή βοήθεια για αυτήν την τηλεόραση και το ανώμαλο τροφοδοτικό της . Σε αυτήν την tv δεν ανάβει το λεντ όταν την βάζω στην πρίζα ούτε ακούγεται κάποιος θόρυβος από το τροφοδοτικό της , έχω ελέγξει την τάση που πάει στο str 5706 και είναι στα 310 περίπου , επίσης έχω μετρήσει όλες τις διόδους και είναι όλες ok .από τις μετρήσεις που έκανα το τροφοδοτικό δεν βγάζει καμία τάση ,ούτε και τα 200 volt φυσικά .όλα ψόφια δηλαδή. Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να βγάλω το μετασχηματιστή υψηλής στον αέρα και να της βάλω γλόμπο για φορτίο και άλλαξα και του μικρούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς που είναι γύρο από το str , βρήκα και το σχέδιο της και το ανεβάζω.

----------

mix31 (22-10-17)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να βγάλω το μετασχηματιστή υψηλής στον αέρα και να της βάλω γλόμπο για φορτίο και άλλαξα και του μικρούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς που είναι γύρο από το str


Και τι συμπέρασμα έβγαλες ?

----------


## jim philips

Αλλαξες το str?εγω απο εκει θα ξεκινουσα,και κοιταξε αν κατω απο τον μ/τ/σ/ τροφ/ιας εχει μια αντισταση,αν εχει τσεκαρισε την γιατι ανοιγει.τα λεμε

----------


## sv9gph

Όλες οι αντιστάσεις είναι πάνω στο σασί και είναι όλες εντάξει , συνήθως όταν έχει πρόβλημα το str ανατινάζεται και είναι αυτό που με έχει προβληματίσει , προς το παρόν την έχω βάλει στην άκρη ώσπου να πάω να της πάρω το ανταλλακτικό .απλά αυτό που σκέπτομαι είναι ότι μπορεί να μην είναι από εκεί η βλάβη στραβοκοιτάζω και το tda …..

----------


## jim philips

Δεν ειναι απολυτο αυτο εγω θα αλλαζα str μου εχει τυχει πολλες φορες να ειναι νεκρη tv απο str χωρις να το εχει τιναξει.

----------


## sv9gph

Χθες έκατσα και την έβαλα στον πάγκο και της έριξα μια ποιο προσεκτική ματιά ,  υπομονή θέλει και πείσμα ,από την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού έχει κάψει δυο τρανζιστορακια που πάνε προς το dta όπου κραταει το σταμπαι και άλλο ένα τρανζίστορ που δίνει τάση σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο τύπου mc .... δεν θυμάμαι τον υπόλοιπο κωδικό του και δεν είμαι στο εργαστήρι για να τον γράψω ολόκληρο…. Να πω επίσης ότι το τρανζιστορ που πάει ταση προς το mc το δουλεύει σαν οδηγό και υπάρχει και άλλο ένα τρανζιστορακι από το οποίο καταλήγει η τάση στο ολοκληρωμένο και είναι οκ . το μόνο που απομένει τώρα είναι η αγορά των αναταλακτηκων και βλέπουμε ….πρέπει να κάνω 150 χιλιόμετρα για να τα πάρω :Sad: …..αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα της επαρχίας…..

----------


## eglezos7

καλησπερα μηπως ξερεις κατι για την βλαβη της  *SONY KV-21M3D ; αναβοσβηνει 4 φορες το λαμπακι και εχει τασεις στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου*

----------

